# Torque-limiting screwdriver



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Do any of you occasionally use a torque-limiting screwdriver for tightening screw terminals to specified values on certain devices, circuit breakers and connectors? 
If so, what brand would you recommend? 

I recently saw what seems to be a decent 51-piece kit with assorted bits made in Germany by Whia, on sale for only about $143.00.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Do any of you occasionally use a torque-limiting screwdriver for tightening screw terminals to specified values on certain devices, circuit breakers and connectors?
> If so, what brand would you recommend?
> 
> I recently saw what seems to be a decent 51-piece kit with assorted bits made in Germany by Whia, on sale for only about $143.00.


This is what I use.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00934887000P?vName=Tools&keyword=torque+screwdriver


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey John that looks just like the Kleins.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a klein and it does all I need
http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/57035.html


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow I didn't even know those existed. I just tighten the lugs down with my drill until the end breaks off. I mean, hey, if the wire breaks off, it's gotta be tight, right?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

The ones from Craftsman and Klein look exactly like the one I bought off of Snap-on. Probably made in the same German factory. My calibration certificate was in English, French and German. Was yours too?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

amptech said:


> The ones from Craftsman and Klein look exactly like the one I bought off of Snap-on. Probably made in the same German factory. My calibration certificate was in English, French and German. Was yours too?


I think so - I don't remember to be honest... :001_huh:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> This is what I use.
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00934887000P?vName=Tools&keyword=torque+screwdriver


 
Does the one you have actually have a name engraved or stamped on it? I have a couple in the truck but other than what looks like a patent number there is no name brand. They look just like the one in your link but they were ordered from a catalog.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Seems those all look like the same rebranded Sturtevant Richmont screwdriver.

I’ve noticed quite a bit more rebranding in the tool industry over the last few years. Klein, Ideal, and Sergeant all sell ratcheting wire cutters that look exactly the same except for the color of the plastic dipped handles. Burndy and T&B both sell a set of ratcheting, rotating die crimpers that also look identical except for the handle color. Probably to help keep the production costs down. I guess they don’t think anyone will notice.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Thanks for the replies. Seems those all look like the same rebranded Sturtevant Richmont screwdriver.
> 
> I’ve noticed quite a bit more rebranding in the tool industry over the last few years. Klein, Ideal, and Sergeant all sell ratcheting wire cutters that look exactly the same except for the color of the plastic dipped handles. Burndy and T&B both sell a set of ratcheting, rotating die crimpers that also look identical except for the handle color. Probably to help keep the production costs down. I guess they don’t think anyone will notice.


Unless one brand is like 50% less in cost you would never really take any notice. The purchasing agent that buys our tools uses McMaster Carr most of the time and they don't list a brand in their book, it's hit or miss on some stuff. Some are really good brands and some are cheap crap.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Does the one you have actually have a name engraved or stamped on it? I have a couple in the truck but other than what looks like a patent number there is no name brand. They look just like the one in your link but they were ordered from a catalog.


Um, I would have to look... :blush:

I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Unless one brand is like 50% less in cost you would never really take any notice. The purchasing agent that buys our tools uses McMaster Carr most of the time and they don't list a brand in their book, it's hit or miss on some stuff. Some are really good brands and some are cheap crap.


True. Nothing wrong with that Sturtevant Richmont tool though. That’s a very good tool. It’s been around a long time and I’ve eyeballed it myself at least a couple of times over the last twenty or so years. 
I think McMaster-Carr is an awesome company. I personally think they are what companies like MSC Supply and WESCO would like to be. 
I don’t even bother to look anywhere else for fasteners or hardware anymore. 
If you call their customer service, they will tell you what brand and model a particular item is before you purchase. I’ve done this a few times in the past.

I ended up going with the Whia tool. Mainly because I needed something that went up closer to 50 in/lb’s, and also because at the price, it was a steal being that it was a complete kit with a butt-load of specialty bits in a nice steel storage case. 
I got from another company I can’t say enough good things about. http://www.chadstoolbox.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Are these torque limiting screwdrivers a very common tool for commercial electricians to have?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Are these torque limiting screwdrivers a very common tool for commercial electricians to have?


I dont think they are as common as they should be, I'm the only one in my company including the contractor himself that owns a torque wrench or a torque screwdriver, it seems most guys just tighten until they can't get it any tighter or the lugs break! 

I've been laughed at multiple times for pulling out my torque wrench to torque 500mcm lugs to the proper setting. I think every electrician should have one, even if they dont have a torque wrench atleast have the screwdriver.

Breakers have a torque rating, lugs have a torque rating, I believe that most receps have a rating but I don't have any idea what it is or would be on a 20A recep :laughing:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I've been laughed at multiple times for pulling out my torque wrench to torque 500mcm lugs to the proper setting. I think every electrician should have one, even if they dont have a torque wrench atleast have the screwdriver.


Same here. Never on breakers. 
Torque wrench & sockets on the heavier feed wires, distribution gear and transformers etc (not panels tho).


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Are these torque limiting screwdrivers a very common tool for commercial electricians to have?


 
When your doing start up or commisioning on new gear and machinery before the power goes on all connections are to be torqued to spec. You'd look pretty stupid if your there with a manufacturer's rep and you didn't have them with you.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Never seen em before in residential!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Never seen em before in residential!


 
I have been with companies that use torque wrenches for large lugs in the past. But, the screwdrivers are common place working on machine control wiring buses and associated hardware. I guess you could use them for breakers residentially.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use mine anytime I tighten a lug on a breaker 15A or 1500A I still torque it to spec because it covers my ass if there is a problem with the breaker.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Does the one you have actually have a name engraved or stamped on it? I have a couple in the truck but other than what looks like a patent number there is no name brand. They look just like the one in your link but they were ordered from a catalog.


Yes, it does have "Craftsman" engraved on it. It might be produced at the same factory as yours, and Sears just has theirs engraved.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Yes, it does have "Craftsman" engraved on it. It might be produced at the same factory as yours, and Sears just has theirs engraved.


 

Thanks, I'm not sure where they get these but yeah they look identical.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure where they get these but yeah they look identical.


http://www.kleinconnection.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_10001_10001_-1_13371_16409_true

My Craftsman looks EXACTLY like this, except the name engraved on it. Gotta made by the same people.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking about this too at work before. It says right on the side of CB's the amount of torque required. One very young know-it-all co-worker claimed he can accurately torque by feel but every time I had to go into one of his breaker panels wires would just start popping out all over the place!

In a past life I was a machinist and accuracy is taken seriously in that trade. The way a lot of people work in the construction trades would make your typical machinist's head spin. Might be the reason why none of my co-workers like to work with me - all the nit-picking and attention to detail!


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Mackie said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about this too at work before. It says right on the side of CB's the amount of torque required. One very young know-it-all co-worker claimed he can accurately torque by feel but every time I had to go into one of his breaker panels wires would just start popping out all over the place!
> 
> In a past life I was a machinist and accuracy is taken seriously in that trade. The way a lot of people work in the construction trades would make your typical machinist's head spin. Might be the reason why none of my co-workers like to work with me - all the nit-picking and attention to detail!



my father is a machinist for American Airlines so not only did I grow up the union way but under the eye of a very very particular machinist!:laughing:


----------



## chollapete (Apr 18, 2008)

dowmace said:


> I've been laughed at multiple times for pulling out my torque wrench to torque 500mcm lugs to the proper setting.


Do you use one of those T-shaped torque wrenches? I've seen a plumber use on one cast-iron connectors (Fernco's). He said I got it at an auto-parts store. Or something else?


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

chollapete said:


> Do you use one of those T-shaped torque wrenches? I've seen a plumber use on one cast-iron connectors (Fernco's). He said I got it at an auto-parts store. Or something else?


It sounds like your referring to what is called a “No Hub” wrench. They are usually factory set to release when they reach 60 lb’s pressure so you don’t strip the worm drive clamp or damage the neoprene coupling material. Normally you find them at the plumbers supply house. I guess the auto mechanics must be using them for radiator and heater hose clamps.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead but what torque ratings are the tools you guys are using I would like to get one of these for my own piece of mind to know a lug is properly tightened.
Just wondering what size of drivers your getting


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

JPRO2 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead but what torque ratings are the tools you guys are using I would like to get one of these for my own piece of mind to know a lug is properly tightened.
> Just wondering what size of drivers your getting


 
The Wiha 28595 was the set I bought back then. It’s a 51-piece torque screwdriver set with a 10 to 50 In/Lb range. It’s for smaller terminals. Is this what you need or something larger like a 3/8" torque wrench for lugs?
http://chadstoolbox.com/wiha28595torquevario-s14bit51piecesetinmetalbox.aspx


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply that's exactly What I am looking for the 10 to 50 range has worked good for you? I have a larger 3/8 torque wrench for the bigger lugs


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

JPRO2 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply that's exactly What I am looking for the 10 to 50 range has worked good for you? I have a larger 3/8 torque wrench for the bigger lugs


 
Yeah, it’s useful for things like circuit breaker screw terminals and those Alumicon connectors. One thing I like about the Wiha is that once you use the setting tool to adjust the torque level, you can hand the screwdriver over to someone to use and they can’t accidentally alter or fiddle with the torque setting, like they could with the type that have the adjusting collar on them.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Wera and Felo, both top notch tool makers produce torque screwdrivers in various variety.


----------

